# Easy build mini-bender....



## Flatfendershop (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey Denny, 
This is a great idea, does the larger of the two dies slide back and forth to adjust the dimension between the two dies? I'm guessing the C channel is slotted under there? 
Thanks, Flat.


----------



## Mike Gibson (Dec 10, 2012)

I tried viewing the thumbnails but I guess they are no longer active.  I logged in before I tried.
Mike


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 10, 2012)

You will see the poster is no longer a member. It says "guest" under his name. the file is no longer active.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Mike Gibson (Dec 10, 2012)

Seems like removing the thread would be better since there is nothing left of value to the members. Just my 2 cents.


----------

